# Miami Vice



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:5stars:


I walk into Movie Gallery this evening and see a dozen or so Miami Vice DVDs on the shelf, none rented, and I think to myself, don't tell me it was a dud. :scratch: Was it just released today maybe? Anyway, I grabbed it along with Superman Returns :thumbsdown: , DaVinci Code and Monster House. Pirates of the Caribbean was all out, which is why I really went anyway.

So I decide to go ahead and watch Miami Vice tonight. I was a huge fan of the original movie and series... never missed an episode and have seen many of them again and again. I also like Nash Bridges. I was excited that this movie was made and was hoping for a goody. Understand, this is my kind of movie.

I must say, I was impressed and I absolutely loved it... excellent is just not good enough for me. Great actors/characters, good storyline, good music at the right timing, fast boats and cars... some serious guns that make a gosh awful sound when they hit something, some really good explosions and good action... all make this movie fun to watch. 

The bass was very good, dialog was good and fairly good use of the surrounds put the SQ on up there for me. OTOH, some scenes looked a little grainy while others were very good, so PQ might be a little questionable, but the verdict is still out until I get my HD-DVD copy in hand.

Overall, this was a fantastic movie and I would love to see several follow ups and even a series would be great.

I can't wait to see it again.


----------

